# XM-L Preorders



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

We have opened up pre sales on XM-L, expect to see the release next week, I am sure the wait will be worth it. PCB design is underway, Question what PCB would you like?

20mm Star
14mm Round
10mm Round
20mm triple round
32mm triple round


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

32mm triple round for me, if there will be a good MR11 optic to go with it.

Will there be a quad MR11 size board?


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are there any optics avaliable yet?


----------



## MHC (Oct 23, 2009)

MR11 quad would be my choice


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

WeLight said:


> We have opened up pre sales on XM-L, expect to see the release next week, I am sure the wait will be worth it. PCB design is underway, Question what PCB would you like?
> 20mm Star
> 14mm Round
> 10mm Round
> ...


All of the above?  But seriously, I would really like to see 14mm round offered as your previous choice of 10mm or 20mm round made life difficult when trying to mod flashlights as many of them are based around 14-16mm boards.

20mm tripple round would be awesome too, assuming there will be appropriate tripple optics available.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

As Queen sang, "We want it all, and we want it now!"  

So much for dreams. I would like a single XM-L on an MCPCB, preferably a 20 mm star but can go smaller, (new project), and later, a 32 mm triple.


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

20mm star, 20mm triple round. Are there optics? Can these XM-L use optics designed for other LEDs? Without optics, the advantages of the more efficient design are compromised.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

32mm triple, followed by 10mm single.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I Must confess to not having taken any notice of this new led on the block yet .

can someone please list the goods and bads about it


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

good call kwarwick, there must be millions of P60 drop ins out there crying out for an upgrade,
... i know as i`ve got most of `em 
so 14mm round....
.. 20mm triple round  :eekster:


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> I Must confess to not having taken any notice of this new led on the block yet .
> 
> can someone please list the goods and bads about it


 CPF Thread


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

odtexas said:


> CPF Thread


Yeah...as expected, the only one's getting the low-down are the vendors. rft:

still no data sheet in sight....

FWIW...just looks like another version of the SST-50 only maybe a little brighter (?)


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yeah...as expected, the only one's getting the low-down are the vendors. rft:
> 
> still no data sheet in sight....
> 
> FWIW...just looks like another version of the SST-50 only maybe a little brighter (?)


If the numbers we've been hearing are correct, the XM-L will do 750 lumens when driven at 2000ma.

That's significantly brighter (and more efficient) than SST-50 at equivalent currents. I could see a 4 x XM-L board easily putting out 4000 lumens!


----------



## siven (Nov 4, 2009)

here we go again


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

kwarwick said:


> If the numbers we've been hearing are correct, the XM-L will do 750 lumens when driven at 2000ma.
> 
> That's significantly brighter (and more efficient) than SST-50 at equivalent currents. I could see a 4 x XM-L board easily putting out 4000 lumens!


Judging from the Luminous SST-50 data sheet ( Relative luminous flux vs. forward current ), yes you are right. The brightest bin SST-50 running @ 2000ma should output about 690-720lm. ( real hard to judge the graph for the right number )


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

View angles
125* XP-G
115* XP-E

125* XM-L
110* MC-E
100* SST-50

090* XR-E


----------



## ti-force (Nov 7, 2010)

WeLight said:


> We have opened up pre sales on XM-L, expect to see the release next week, I am sure the wait will be worth it. PCB design is underway, Question what PCB would you like?
> 
> 20mm Star
> 14mm Round
> ...


14mm please :cornut:, could also make 10mm work, but 20mm is too large for most of the modding that I do.


----------



## ti-force (Nov 7, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yeah...as expected, the only one's getting the low-down are the vendors. rft:
> 
> still no data sheet in sight....
> 
> FWIW...just looks like another version of the SST-50 only maybe a little brighter (?)


Preliminary datasheet is available, but you have to request it from Cutter via email :thumbsup::


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

From the preliminary datasheet, the top bin (U2), which isn't available yet, will generate up to 1040 lumens at 3A.

The T6 bin which is the highest available now, will generate 910-975 lumens at 3A.


----------



## moviles2 (Nov 7, 2010)

*14*mm round please will be nice for mods :thumbsup:

the 10 mm round will be nice too for multiled mods

the triple xm-l in 20mm star will be in paralel or series?


----------



## kadikater (Oct 26, 2008)

for me please a 20mm Star and a 32mm triple round

cheers karsten


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ti-force said:


> Preliminary datasheet is available, but you have to request it from Cutter via email :thumbsup::


ti-force, thanks very much for the relay on the data sheet. Very much appreciated! :thumbsup:

I can't wait till the U-bin comes available but at least the T-6 is not too far off. I think it very likely that this new emitter could bring about the end to both the P-7 and the MC-E. It will definitely give the SST-50 a run for the money. I can't wait to start seeing torches made using the XM-L. ( Not to mention what the DIY'ers start building ) Ummmm...a Darkstar with duel XM-L....sweet.

Can't wait to see my sku 12060 torch come out with an XM-L. Maybe by next summer. If so it will go from 600lm to 800lm using the same driver and will have a brighter mid mode that will be even sweeter.


----------



## LUMEXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi please I would like 14mm, thanks 16mm 20mm

the good thing is you can buy and on the web with a star, when put in the basket that let you choose which star, so it makes buying


----------



## matthewm (Mar 29, 2009)

20mm star


----------



## Hocum (Nov 9, 2010)

20mm Star
20mm triple round


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finally an LED that doubles the performance of my current lights. I will be planning and ordering some LED's shortly. What options do we have for optics on these?


----------



## matthewm (Mar 29, 2009)

Lumbee1 said:


> What options do we have for optics on these?


Welcome to LED's

Optics will follow after (usually a long time) the release of the LED


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

Will it be possible to use Iris with this LED?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

The opening in the bottom of the iris is large enough. It might give a little floodier beam though since the view angle is wider/higher. Think XPE vs XPG..


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

If I were going to jump on this bandwagon, I'd try the Fraen narrow reflector for the MC-E first.


----------



## ti-force (Nov 7, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> ti-force, thanks very much for the relay on the data sheet. Very much appreciated! :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't wait till the U-bin comes available but at least the T-6 is not too far off. I think it very likely that this new emitter could bring about the end to both the P-7 and the MC-E. It will definitely give the SST-50 a run for the money. I can't wait to start seeing torches made using the XM-L. ( Not to mention what the DIY'ers start building ) Ummmm...a Darkstar with duel XM-L....sweet.
> 
> Can't wait to see my sku 12060 torch come out with an XM-L. Maybe by next summer. If so it will go from 600lm to 800lm using the same driver and will have a brighter mid mode that will be even sweeter.


 You're welcome, glad I could help :thumbsup: .


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> If I were going to jump on this bandwagon, I'd try the Fraen narrow reflector for the MC-E first.


Or Boom SS.

It will be very interesting to see which (if any) MC-E optics works well on the XM-L.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to seeing the beam shots from various lenses that are available. The light distribution chart on the data sheet looks more similar to an xpg than an mce.


----------



## matthewm (Mar 29, 2009)

Something special is in the works. Attached is photos of a single CREE XM-L (low bin) and a four 'undisclosed' optics

Tight = ±4


Medium2= ±10


Medium = ±12


Wide = ±18


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

After building my LED lights a few years ago, I haven't had any interest in replacing them. This is definitely my wake up call. Since the "package" is similar to a MC-E, we can only assume that the same optics will work for the XM-L. I might order both the MC-E and XM-L and a Boom SS for comparison. If the Boom doesn't work with the XM-L, at least I can build something with the MC-E to temporarily quench my thirst for lumens.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

matthewm said:


> Something special is in the works. Attached is photos of a single CREE XM-L (low bin) and a four 'undisclosed' optics
> 
> Tight = ±4
> 
> ...


Do you know which optics were used for these wall shots?


----------



## matthewm (Mar 29, 2009)

Lumbee1 said:


> Do you know which optics were used for these wall shots?


Cant disclose that yet


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm still learing how this stuff works... so when they have the 20mm stars, could I just order this up and drop it in place where I originally had a Seoul Z, and currently have an XPG?


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

matthewm said:


> Cant disclose that yet


You can tell me. It will be our little secret.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

gticlay said:


> I'm still learing how this stuff works...
> so when they have the 20mm stars, could I just order this up and drop it in place where I originally had a Seoul Z, and currently have an XPG?


no, although the 20mm base is the same, the emmitter is substantially larger than say the xp-g, and so the reflector or optic wouldn`t fit or be suitable


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> no, although the 20mm base is the same, the emmitter is substantially larger than say the xp-g, and so the reflector or optic wouldn`t fit or be suitable


Substantially larger than the Seoul Z-power P4? Those things are pretty huge.


----------



## moviles2 (Nov 7, 2010)

were to buy the XM-L T6 mounted in 14mm round pcb?

link?


----------



## leviathan937 (Nov 12, 2010)

matthewm said:


> Cant disclose that yet


Can you tell us if they are a custom made optic? or an existing product at least????:thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

matthewm said:


> Cant disclose that yet


:nono: :nono: now this is not really in the spirit of this forum and you should be punished :nono: 
Go sit on the naughty step until you can disclose the optics  :madmax: :incazzato:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Curse you matthew.

I've only just finished building an xpg I'm happy with, have more optics on the way. I wasn't even going to go near the Xm-l for atleast 6 months.........

and then you go and post those pics. Can you give some dimensions of those wall shots please? ie, how far from the wall, how wide the beam pattern is


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

The view angle is larger in the XM-L than the MC-E. No magic way to focus that. 
Without a larger diameter optic or reflector the XM-L should be a flood monster.
No scale on the photos. No mention of distance. 
I appreciate someone taking the time to take pictures and post, but its doubtful that any sub 20mm optic will have any throw at all. 
The XM-L will probably just turn out to be an MC-E sized XP-G. ,
(yes, without the annoying emitter cross in the beam )


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

matthewm said:


> Something special is in the works. Attached is photos of a single CREE XM-L (low bin) and a four 'undisclosed' optics


Shouldn't tease us like this. :ihih: Do you have an XP-G with say, a regina or CXP, shot at the same spot, running at either 1 or 1.5 A? That would be a help to figure out how best to deploy this LED.

That would let you off the 'time out' step a bit sooner. 

I'll take 'just' an MC-E with no cross and higher efficacy than an XP-G S2 bin. :thumbsup: The fact that there seem to be workable optics in existence or in the works and far enough along for testing is VERY nice to know. It suggests we shouldn't have to wait  long to know which optics were used.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I got some measurements and the XML will fit where a Seoul Z-power was


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

What does 'low thermal resistance 2.5 degC/W' actually mean? Is it an indication of the heat generated by the LED, so when drawing 10W it runs at 25 degrees, or am I completely misinterpreting?


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

JezV said:


> What does 'low thermal resistance 2.5 degC/W' actually mean? Is it an indication of the heat generated by the LED, so when drawing 10W it runs at 25 degrees, or am I completely misinterpreting?


Thermal resistance is referring the resistance to transferring heat. The less resistance the better the LED transfers heat to the board. If you want to understand the C/W measurement then look up thermal resistance on Google and read the wiki or something similar.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

JezV said:


> What does 'low thermal resistance 2.5 degC/W' actually mean? Is it an indication of the heat generated by the LED, so when drawing 10W it runs at 25 degrees, or am I completely misinterpreting?


It means there will be a 2.5 degree increase in temperature for every watt of power dissipated across that thermal boundary. In this case they are talking about the boundary between the LED junction and the slug. There will be addition thermal resistances that have to be factored in for the junction between the slug / case / ambient that depend completely on the design of the bike light housing.

So, if the LED is dissipating 10W of power, the LED junction will be 25 degrees warmer than the the slug. You have to factor in the other thermal resistances to calculate the slug temperature based on the ambient air temp and ultimately the LED junction temperature. The absolute max junction temperature is 150 degrees C. But there is also a graph in the data sheet that shows how much lumen output drops as junction temp increases. For example, if you want to keep lumen loss due to heat to 10%, you have to keep the junction temperature below 75 degrees C.


----------



## acezone (Jul 6, 2010)

i think a 20mm tripple will be too small for the full power draw of 3000ma but all the other board sizes look good to me


----------



## phburns (Sep 30, 2008)

*Size comparison*

Module comparison between MC-E, XM-L, and XP-G


----------



## acezone (Jul 6, 2010)

Welight,
Do you know when the boards will be for sale? im holding back untill i can get some mounted

Thanks ace


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the graphics phb.

I was wondering what they would look like side by side. I was thinking that the emitter would be lower than the MC-E. This might give the Fraen FRC 35 mm reflector some problems. Might have to modify/thin the base some to get the emitter inside the reflector. 
Nothing new to the DIY crowd, but the FRC narrow is hard to find. The last time I checked the only people with them in stock was  Led-tech.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

phburns said:


> Module comparison between MC-E, XM-L, and XP-G


Thanks for the image:thumbsup: but I hate to play devils advocate, please can you add an XR-E to it?


----------



## MarvelousMark (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like a 32mm round triple and a nice optic.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXM-L.pdf


----------



## phburns (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

acezone said:


> Welight,
> Do you know when the boards will be for sale? im holding back untill i can get some mounted
> 
> Thanks ace


I have 5000 starboards inbound, just finishng layout on a 14mm Round


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

WeLight said:


> I have 5000 starboards inbound, just finishng layout on a 14mm Round


Sweet! So can we pre-order those? I want to get those plus your new light engine 7-up driver board. I just noticed the option to run 4 xpg instead of all 7 on that board.... would be killer to just ride around with 4 XPG, then kick on the extra 3 XPE for when I want all 7 going.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

phburns, thats just a beautiful and very handy comparison, thanks 
and cheers for the update WeLight, woop woop!!


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the XR-E really that big in comparison? I just measured one and its about 6.8mm in diameter,
I'm thinking maybe the XM-L may work with lens for the XR-E..
Cheers for the image:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 on the scaled images of the LED packages! :thumbsup: 

The XM-L may fit an XR-E optic, but the angle of output is much different. It would be a very interesting set of beamshots, wether actually useful or not.

Great news on the stars and 14 mm boards!


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep,

Reflector like the Fraen FRC might be the way to go.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

It looks like it is possible to buy the XM-L at cutter. I.e. put it in the cart and checkout. Don't need any myself (yet).

Is it really available for purchase?


----------



## acezone (Jul 6, 2010)

i believe you can get the bare led no board, was welight says he is wait for them to come in


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

So does anyone has projects for this new LED?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> So does anyone has projects for this new LED?


Yes, when the stars arrive I'm going to put them in my TridenX.


----------



## matthewm (Mar 29, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> So does anyone has projects for this new LED?


I have a couple of custom housings in the works and am currently working on a double single XM-L

I would like to know what everyone else wants out of this LED.So, I can start work on your dream housing


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

A triple XM-L housing would be very nice


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

i`m hoping the 14mm will directly replace some of my
"Ye olde worlde P2 XR-E" on 14mm boards!


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

matthewm said:


> I would like to know what everyone else wants out of this LED
> .So, I can start work on your dream housing


 20mm triple?? ......
options
1 on the bars,
1 on the helmet,
1 on the bars, 1 on the helmet
2 on the bars
2 on the bars, 1 on the helmet


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Which drivers do we have available for this LED? taskled drivers do not match the 3Amp required...


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

hell, i aint planning to run mine at 3 Amps!!
way too much heat
.....http://www.taskled.com/compare.html


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Similar power consumption to an MC-E, so heat generation should be similar.

if your not running the LED at full power you're not taking advantage of the technology. 
I would always want more lumens and more efficiency, so full power in them! 3Amp!


----------



## matthewm (Mar 29, 2009)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> hell, i aint planning to run mine at 3 Amps!!
> way too much heat


I was planning for 3A 

Are you more interested in a triple in a circular arrangement or a triple in a rectangular shape?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

why not making a cool 3D sketch to see which one looks better?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

sergio, i hear what you are saying
my MC-E live on easy street @ 2Amps
cooler running longer battery life
on a 2 hour night ride you have to factor in battery capacity v current
3Amps?  really?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

sergio_pt said:


> I would always want more lumens and more efficiency, so full power in them! 3Amp!


Full power gives you most lumens but at lower efficiency. According to Cree's press release max efficiency is at 350mA


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

matthewm said:


> I have a couple of custom housings in the works and am currently working on a double single XM-L
> 
> I would like to know what everyone else wants out of this LED.So, I can start work on your dream housing


I'd like a bar mounted MR-16 (50mm) round housing with as many XM-L's that you can shoe-horn in there :thumbsup: 
It looks like 4 would be no problem, but not knowing what your "secret" optics are it's hard to know just how many will fit. If it's up around 6, the output would huge.

Cheers,

Digger.


----------



## TTGV (Oct 31, 2008)

From *this CPF thread*, the maximum efficiency is done with a very low current...
the *MC-E post *, and the *XP-G post* . 
Big job from jtr1962 !


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes I know max efficiency is obtained at low current, and the power draw at the batteries is big with high amps, and the batteries will last less time. 
So thanks for making me thing again. By my calculations if we use a lot of LEDs driven at low current we can achieve the same lumens with about 50% more efficiency.. :thumbsup: 

10XM-L
2P(5S) XM-L @ 1400mA (700mA for each) makes 3000lumen (and still margin for much more)
2.9V x 5=14.5V
P=14.5V x 1.4A = 20.3W
Ef=148lumen/watt

3XM-L @ 3Amp 3.35V -> 2925lumen
Power=30.15W
Ef=97lumen/watt


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I know you get the same lumens at better efficiency but I've often wondered if you would still get the same throw with more LEDs at lower currents as you would with fewer at higher drive current.

anyone got any thoughts or done any testing on this? I guess its not really an issue on a bar light but might be for a helmet where throw is an important consideration


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the throw (when using the same optics) will be the same!

But we should considder the added complexity, weight and size of a 10 x XM-L Lamp compared to a 3 x XM-L !!! 

Perhaps for you efficiency folks a middle way with 4 XM-L Leds driven at ~2500mA will do the trick......

Forgot to mention: the price for 10 XM-L Leds will also be huge....


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> I know you get the same lumens at better efficiency but I've often wondered if you would still get the same throw with more LEDs at lower currents as you would with fewer at higher drive current.
> 
> anyone got any thoughts or done any testing on this? I guess its not really an issue on a bar light but might be for a helmet where throw is an important consideration


You posted my thoughts there Stu be an experiment worth doing 
I dont think 1000 lumens from say 5 leds will out throw 1000 lumens from one led in the same optic ,
but also cant be arsed to try it


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Whitedog1 said:


> Perhaps for you efficiency folks a middle way with 4 XM-L Leds driven at ~2500mA will do the trick......
> 
> ....


Not many on here would go to the bother of making a 4 XM-L light and only drive it 
at low current if they were honest 
They would be compelled to see how it looked at full chat by that little lumen devil sat on their shoulder


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> They would be compelled to see how it looked at full chat by that little lumen devil sat on their shoulder


me2


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> Not many on here would go to the bother of making a 4 XM-L light and only drive it
> at low current if they were honest
> They would be compelled to see how it looked at full chat by that little lumen devil sat on their shoulder


I agree. The whole point in using an emitter capable of higher output is to use that high output. That is unless you take the approach that Dinotte did ( jab ). I can't wait to see what a quad 35mm setup puts out using modified XR-E optics. I have a feeling it might compare well against the XP-G 7-up's.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> I agree. The whole point in using an emitter capable of higher output is to use that high output. That is unless you take the approach that Dinotte did ( jab ). I can't wait to see what a quad 35mm setup puts out using modified XR-E optics. I have a feeling it might compare well against the XP-G 7-up's.


If throw is your goal then switching to a bigger single optic will beat using two smaller optics. 
Assuming size is an issue on your helmet.

ps, ledil optics....
http://www.ledil.com/index.php?page=xm-l


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I am glad to see Znomit's link, The top one will fit a Marwi housing for a simple dynamo light I'd like to try.

A more complex one later using multiple XM-Ls and the higher efficiency in face of the limited dyno power, might suit. If wired to switch to batteries, for trail use, yes, I'd want ot tap full power when needed. 

I don't thnk LEDs change their angular output with current applied, neither should optics, nor reflectors alter their beams other than in intensity with more photons. So what might happen, is you can aim the light higher with the brighter spill, avoiding close in wash out and aim the brighter hot spot of the beam farther down the trail. Pseudo-throw, I guess.


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll wait for XML-version of Regina.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

20mm Star PCB are now in stock, 14mm round will be next


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

WeLight said:


> 20mm Star PCB are now in stock, 14mm round will be next


Do we just e-mail you or ? No pull down XML 20mm star option on the page.


----------



## acezone (Jul 6, 2010)

took some looking is on the leds on board pages

http://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=Leds+on+20mm+Star+PCB

is down the page abit no description just a little pic


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut1026


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

..any idea what tint these are ? ?
i remember the first R5`s were green


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

Well acording to the labeling data you are looking at a large number of tints all being put togethger so what you get is a bit of a lottery for now. Undoutedly as production picks up we will get more precise options avalible.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone in the US ordered from Cutter? How much is shipping for a few leds and how long does it take to get them?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

rlouder said:


> Anyone in the US ordered from Cutter? How much is shipping for a few leds and how long does it take to get them?


I ordered 5 XPG a while back and don't remember them being too expensive or taking too long.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> You posted my thoughts there Stu be an experiment worth doing
> I dont think 1000 lumens from say 5 leds will out throw 1000 lumens from one led in the same optic ,
> but also cant be arsed to try it


Can you make up a Lumen Liberator with XML for funsies?


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

IIRC it was around $10-12 and it took about 12 days


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

What's the difference in color on the T5 and T6 bin? which one will be the whitest?
There was some concerns on CPF about the T5 having a green tint..

Will Cutter be getting the U2 bin?

According to the datasheet U2 is the brightest.

Group Code......Min Luminous Flux @ 700 mA (lm)......Max Luminous Flux @ 700 mA (lm)
T5....................................... 260...................................................280
T6........................................280...................................................300
U2........................................300...................................................320


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ledil have 3 lens for the XM-L
EVA-XM

Cute3-XM

Iris-XM


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

U2? Hang on there dude


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> What's the difference in color on the T5 and T6 bin? which one will be the whitest?
> There was some concerns on CPF about the T5 having a green tint..
> 
> Will Cutter be getting the U2 bin?
> ...


Those are intensity bins, not color bins. At this point, Cree order codes don't let you specify specific color bins. Once there is more supply, it'll be easier to get more specific tints. Availability of the U2 bin is pretty much like trying predicting the future. There are plenty of cases in the past where they were spec'ed and never became available.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Risk getting a green tint or wait for specific tints. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

MtbMacgyver said:


> Those are intensity bins, not color bins. At this point, Cree order codes don't let you specify specific color bins. Once there is more supply, it'll be easier to get more specific tints. Availability of the U2 bin is pretty much like trying predicting the future. There are plenty of cases in the past where they were spec'ed and never became available.


I'm aware of that, I was just highlighting that there is a U2 bin and its brighter lumen wise..nothing to do with color temp or the risk of green tint..
Point being I might wait for the U2 bin to become available...
CPF seem to highlight the T5 as a possible green tint..


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> I'm aware of that, I was just highlighting that there is a U2 bin and its brighter lumen wise..nothing to do with color temp or the risk of green tint..
> Point being I might wait for the U2 bin to become available...
> CPF seem to highlight the T5 as a possible green tint..


T5 / 0T is going to be very greenish
T5 / 1A or 1B will be much whiter
T6 / 0T will be greenish but brighter than the T5 with the same chromaticity bin
T6 / 1A or 1B will be the same whiter color as the T5 / 1A or 1B but brigher

The 051 kit number is going to be the first one available, and that kit means the reel you get can be just about any color bin. The 053 and 050 kits only include the more desirable color bins.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

available on ebay..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Cree-Sing...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5addc01950

And dropins from KD
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=11096

And a torch
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=11097


----------

